# ATI Radeon Mobility6 hangs system...

## IOOOOOI

... on a Toshiba Satellite 1905-S277 w/Intel 845 chipset.

When?  If I flip from X session to console, then back.  Must hard reboot after that.  Magic Sysrq no help.

Gentoo 1.2 stock, any window manager.

Any ideas?

----------

## soopurman

i had this same problem with my Titanium PowerBook G4 550 (yes, i know its a whole different architecture (PPC) for the Macintosh, but it uses the exact same graphics chip and it *is* a cross-platform operating system). 

to fix it, i compiled frame buffer support into my kernel (under console drivers in make menuconfig) and specifically radeon frame buffer support.  then in my XF86Config, under "Device" i turned on "Option UseFBdev" and it cleared everything up.

hope this helps... 

 - mike

----------

## IOOOOOI

Well, I tried that, but it actually made things worse.  X was completely distorted when it started, and the original problem was still happening.

Bummer.

----------

